# Andro Lean?



## phipp26 (Jul 6, 2011)

Im thinking of taking andro lean to help with my dieting and weight loss. I was wondering what is a good PCT to stack with and that is a super expensive. Im doing p90 and i throw in a couple insanity workouts a week.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

phipp26 said:


> Im thinking of taking andro lean to help with my dieting and weight loss. I was wondering what is a good PCT to stack with and that is a super expensive. Im doing p90 and i throw in a couple insanity workouts a week.



For Androlean, you can simply run Sustain Alpha afterward for PCT.


----------



## phipp26 (Jul 10, 2011)

so how would i use it?


----------



## ryansm (Jul 10, 2011)

phipp26 said:


> so how would i use it?



Use what? AndroLean 6 caps a day spread out 6 hours apart in two doses, Sustain Alpha according to the directions


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 10, 2011)

phipp, if you havent already recieved a discount code, make sure to get one from ryan or any of the reps. You'll save on your cycle and pct.


----------



## R1balla (Jul 22, 2011)

AL looks very promising, but i have yet to take it. although i plan to soon


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 22, 2011)

R1balla said:


> AL looks very promising, but i have yet to take it. although i plan to soon



Best thing for me is the boost.  I think stacking it is redundant (from what I've now seen in logs).  It's a good way to avoid muscle wasting on a cut without shutting yourself down.


----------



## R1balla (Jul 22, 2011)

or shooting yourself up LOL  ya i usually cut around Jan/Feb but i plan every stack, even a natural stack months before.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 23, 2011)

Mental boost huh, hmmm...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 25, 2011)

OOS until early august


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 25, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> OOS until early august



Yep, any orders placed now will not ship until it is back in stock.


----------



## N21 (Jul 26, 2011)

my friend said it was a waste of money, didnt do much, and he worked out everyday at the gym and really pushed himself. but you may have different results, everybodys different


----------



## ryansm (Jul 26, 2011)

N21 said:


> my friend said it was a waste of money, didnt do much, and he worked out everyday at the gym and really pushed himself. but you may have different results, everybodys different



Tell your friend to get a refund then, AL works no doubt but we have had some it didn't work for.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 26, 2011)

N21 said:


> my friend said it was a waste of money, didnt do much, and he worked out everyday at the gym and really pushed himself. but you may have different results, everybodys different



Androhard is his answer


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 27, 2011)

Out of stock for now, will be back early august (estimated)!


----------



## N21 (Jul 28, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Tell your friend to get a refund then, AL works no doubt but we have had some it didn't work for.



ill tell him to do so, and yeahh guess he was one of them... and to bigblackguy, andro hard could be it lol


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 28, 2011)

N21 said:


> ill tell him to do so, and yeahh guess he was one of them... and to bigblackguy, andro hard could be it lol



How lean is he already?


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> How lean is he already?



Yeah I do think this should be taken into account when looking at AndroHard. Also what are his short term goals.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 30, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah I do think this should be taken into account when looking at AndroHard. Also what are his short term goals.



Matt loved it and seeing as he competes diet and being somewhat lean already shows more results.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 31, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Matt loved it and seeing as he competes diet and being somewhat lean already shows more results.



Exactly.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 2, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah I do think this should be taken into account when looking at AndroHard. Also what are his short term goals.



I think it's the important distinction we should have made in the advertising/marketing.  Androhard is best at a low bodyfat, androlean is better at a higher (but not too high, diet alone can take care of that) bodyfat.


----------

